# Kick Checks



## flashlock (Mar 7, 2007)

Your opponent throws a roundhouse at your midsection.  You simply raise your front leg and... his lower leg snaps in two!

We've all see the gruesome youtube videos (ugh!  I won't even post them...)

Do you have to condition your shins to intercept such kicks?

In Paul Vunak's RAT system, he checks in-coming roundhouses with his knee, flexing his lower leg way back and aiming the point of his knee like a spotlight.

I'm afraid to try out the Muy Thai way as I don't want to hurt my own shin.  Can you give me some advice... or doesn't it really hurt that much?

I guess I'm just wondering if I can do the thai style check without having to rub a coke bottle across my shins.

Thanks!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 7, 2007)

flashlock said:


> Your opponent throws a roundhouse at your midsection. You simply raise your front leg and... his lower leg snaps in two!
> 
> We've all see the gruesome youtube videos (ugh! I won't even post them...)
> 
> ...


Instead of the check, you could pre-empt a stomp on the inside of his thigh, and, possibly, detach the leg from the body on the fulcrum.:angel:
sean


----------



## flashlock (Mar 7, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Instead of the check, you could pre-empt a stomp on the inside of his thigh, and, possibly, detach the leg from the body on the fulcrum.:angel:
> sean


 
Yes--and in fact I do prefer the method you described, but sometimes the kick is too fast, that's when I'd use the check.  Thank you!


----------



## LOHAN (Mar 7, 2007)

Thai shin kicks are very much so conditioned!

The practice many hours on verious bags---tires--some bannana trees!

Note: this is good for a short time--but your body only takes so much &
Soon breaks down!

No thai fighter last very long for a life in the art!
There are ways to condion & not get the break down!

Reserch the differant ways for Iron body & take the one that you can stay with!


----------



## cubankenpo (Mar 8, 2007)

all kind of checks are good and they are practical thats why its very important to know them , in any fast situation sometimes u dont have time to check so in that moment u¨see the importance to know it
bye
joe


----------



## Odin (Mar 8, 2007)

you have to condition your shins for blocking low kicks....dont worry about the youtube videos, those are one off's.
to be honest though its a catch 22, if your shins are stronger then the block will hurt him more, if his is it will hurt you more.
Its the fastest and most reliable way to block a low kick though.


----------



## wee_blondie (Mar 8, 2007)

The way we train is to keep your toes pointed forward (towards your opponant).  That way the kick hits the side of the leg rather than shin-to-shin.  Alternatively a good knee to the thigh of the kicking leg will stop them......


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 8, 2007)

A little conditioning of the leg particularly alot of bagwork will help condition those shins well.  I do not worry about being on the receiving end as when I lift my leg my brain knows what is coming while the opponent get's the surprise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  There is where the true differance is and
why it generally hurts the person kicking more.  It also helps if you take the right angle with your defense.  Create the right angle and it will impact them more and you less. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great thread!


----------



## Thunder Foot (Mar 9, 2007)

generally, if you are checking a kick to your midsection... you *should* be blocking with your knee. It will make your opponent think twice about kicking you again. Not only that, but the knee is closer to the kick amking for a smaller and faster momvement. As far as all this talk of the body deteriorating, I wouldn't pay much attention to it. From my experience, this type of talk comes from people who don't practice Muay Thai. :asian:


----------



## thaistyle (Mar 11, 2007)

Thunder Foot made an excellent point and so has everyone else.  I would agree that the best block for a mid-section kick would be to use the knee.  Sometimes the kick might happen so fast that you won't be able to block and you just take it and hope for the best.  Remember, all athletic activities, including martial arts, will have some wear on the body over time.  I have more problems from years of running and heavy weight training than I do from muay thai training.  As far as the horror stories and video clips on the internet of fighters breaking their legs when they block or kick, typically there was an underlying problem that caused the break.  Usually there was a small undetected fracture or some type of bone disease.  Just train.  Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things!!!


----------



## flashlock (Mar 11, 2007)

thaistyle said:


> Just train. Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things!!!


 
ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 1, 2007)

i noticed two things when i block.

1st (low kick)- if i bring my leg up to my thigh really tight and they kick the thigh and calf together it does not hurt at all for me. i have no clue why. it does not work for a lot of my friends.

2nd- use the part right below your knee to block any kicks. this is how that one guy broke his shin. it is relaly hard. lol. for offensive reasons kcik only when you see an opening after a combination, etc.

3rd- teep it away.

4th- slam your elbows into their calfs while bringing your leg up.

5th- EVADE and counter!!! lol.

6th- take it with your elbows/forearms and punch their jaw

7th- grab and trip

i could go on forever it matters on the situation


----------

